# Why is the cat world so hard?



## Dusty799 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello! I have always been a cat lover. All of the cats I've ever owned I have rescued one way or another but last year I accidentally got involved in TNVR and I feel like I have found my purpose! A friend of a friend was living next to a colony and we decided to go try to catch the kittens that were there. When we got there we found out this colony of cats were 3 generations of ALL female cats and we knew we had to do something. We made MANY phone calls. We finally found some people to help us and in the end we ended up trapping 9 cats and kittens, and because they were all semi friendly, after some fostering they all were able to be adopted! The people that we started working with were wonderful, we started doing fostering and TNVR and felt like these people were really taking us under their wing and teaching us the tools that we need to help the cat world. But here's what I've learned...the cat world is a hard place. People are SO judgmental and its their way or the highway. It is very disheartening. How is the next generation supposed to learn when nobody is let into the "inner circle"? 
Okay, that went to a dark place, what I'm really trying to say here is I am here for the cats. I know not all people are bad and I think its very important to be able to work together. I am continuing to try to learn all I can and I'm hoping this forum can show me some kindness and help! If you've made it this far thank you for reading this introduction (rant) and I hope that this can be a positive place I can come to with my questions and cat anxieties.


----------

